# What would cause new aggression??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I noticed this morning that some of my cichlids seem to be getting aggressive. I have one red zebra that has grown alot bigger than the other three and he/she keeps chasing the smallest one. Im not sure why it got so big - they were all the same size when I bought them. At that very moment I also had two yellow labs locking jaws! Whats going on with these fish??


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Peach, how big is your aquarium? I hate to ask that, I asked someone the other day and the answer was in the title... LOL. I felt a little dumb. And leveldrummers comment didn't help any. LOL. Anyhow, I'm afraid your cichlids are just acting like cichlids. They may be just growing up and some do outgrow others, even same species. Aggression is, in large part, a function of the tank size. The loser needs room to run. You will find that a group of overly aggressive fish in a 55, for example, will have no problems at all, in a 125. I hope this helps.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

My tank is a 55 gal - I have 4 blue cobalt zebras, 4 red zebras, 3 yellow labs and a syndontis cat. They have all gotten along so good for so long.. I hate to see them fight! LOL


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Make sure they have lots of hiding places. Are they actually damaging each other? If not, I wouldn't worry too much. If so you may need to take either the aggressor or the weaker fish out. One of the appeals of cichlids is the social interaction and fighting is part of it.... Maybe they are getting ready to spawn.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if they arent gettin to beat up they should be fine, in a tank that size there is usually only one dominant fish, sometimes 2 fish will split the tank, all the other fish are usually just tolerated enough to exist, untill spawning, if they are getting ready to spawn, all the fish will be getting busted up pretty bad, and commonly the ones that have had enough will be hovering at the top of the tank out of the light trying to hide. if they are simply wrestling and not really much else, they are probably just trying to figure out who's in charge. so dont worry to much.


(haha sorry ron, just pulling your chain a little, feel free to get me back when ever you want)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I forgot to mention, i shot up the yellow labs with testratrone(sp?) before u got them 



Pending damage issues, i wouldn't worry about it, re-arrange the tank if nee dbe.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LMAO!!!! too funny Marty! 


to answer everyone elses questions, they are not damaging each other that I have seen. I do have that one zebra (who happens to be the smallest) hiding behind the filter pole.. 
will rearranging the tank a bit help any??




MalawianPro said:


> I forgot to mention, i shot up the yellow labs with testratrone(sp?) before u got them
> 
> 
> Pending damage issues, i wouldn't worry about it, re-arrange the tank if nee dbe.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes, rearranging things will help. It forces everyone to start over in establishing territories. Your largest will probably win again tho, within a day or so. Make sure you have PLENTY of hiding places.


----------

